# Survivor: One World Cast and Changes



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Redemption Island is done! Men vs women. HII's can not be used on yourself. They have to be used to save someone from the OTHER tribe. Challenges with no Jeff around, called Do It Yourself Challenges. Tribes are given materials and instructions and must figure out the challenge.










Nina Acosta
Retired LAPD Officer
Clovis, Calif. ; Age: 51

Jay Byars
Model
Gaffney, S.C.; Age: 25

Christina Cha
Career Consultant
West Hollywood, Calif.; Age: 29

Monica Culpepper
Ex-NFL Players Wife
Tampa, Fla.; Age: 41

Colton Cumbie
College Student
Monroeville, Ala.; Age: 21

Kat Edorsson
Timeshare Rep
Orlando, Fla.; Age: 22

Michael Jefferson
Banker
Seattle, Wash.; Age: 30

Leif Manson
Phlebotomist
San Diego, Calif.; Age: 27

Chelsea Meissner
Medical Sales
Charleston, S.C.; Age: 26

Kourtney Moon
Motorcycle Repair
Austin, Texas; Age: 29

Jonas Otsuji
Sushi Chef
Lehi, Utah; Age: 37

Bill Posley
Stand-Up Comedian
Venice, Calif.; Age: 28

Matt Quinlan
Attorney
San Francisco, Calif.; Age: 33

Alicia Rosa
Special Ed Teacher
Chicago, Ill.; Age: 25

Troy Robertson
Swimsuit Photographer
Miami, Fla.; Age: 50

Greg Smith
Plastic Surgeon
Houston, Texas; Age: 64

Kim Spradlin
Bridal Shop Owner
San Antonio, Texas; Age: 29

Sabrina Thompson
High School Teacher
Brooklyn, N.Y.; Age: 33

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/01/18/survivor-one-world-new-cast-revealed/


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

YAY!!!! No more Redemption Island!!!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Double Yay, no more old players brought back. I think on the surface I like the changes. We'll have to see how it plays out.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm SUPER excited. I would have just been happy with the living in 1 camp change, but they are REALLY mixing it up!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Really looking forward to it with no more Redemption island! I love that they can keep tweaking things to make it different. 

Interesting idea of having the hidden immunity idol that can only be played on a player from the opposite tribe. I wonder how that will work, perhaps everybody goes to tribal but only the losing tribe votes? Then the winning tribe would have the ability to play an idol?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> ...Interesting idea of having the hidden immunity idol that can only be played on a player from the opposite tribe. I wonder how that will work, perhaps everybody goes to tribal but only the losing tribe votes? Then the winning tribe would have the ability to play an idol?


I read it as they have to physically give the idol to the person on the other tribe...not play it on their behalf to save them.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Also just noticed from the picture that it should be interesting seeing the little guy compete. I almost didn't notice it but he's standing in the front row where everybody else is crouched down. Could be tough on him.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Donte Culpepper's wife? I wonder if she applied or was recruited.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> Also just noticed from the picture that it should be interesting seeing the little guy compete. I almost didn't notice it but he's standing in the front row where everybody else is crouched down. Could be tough on him.


Good catch on the little dude.
I'm guessing he is the College Student.

I wonder why the guy in front is wearing a green shirt while all the other guys are shirtless (except the comedian with the tank top)? Have they replaced Jeff Probst?


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

kettledrum said:


> Donte Culpepper's wife? I wonder if she applied or was recruited.


She is actually not Daunte Culpepper's wife but is married to former NFL defensive tackle John Broward "Brad" Culpepper (Tampa Bay).


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Sounds great!!


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

caslu said:


> She is actually not Daunte Culpepper's wife but is married to former NFL defensive tackle John Broward "Brad" Culpepper (Tampa Bay).


Ahh, thanks, my mistake! I guess 41 would be a bit old for an almost 35 yr Daunte Culpepper.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I liked Redemption Island but these changes all sound like fun.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

getreal said:


> I wonder why the guy in front is wearing a green shirt while all the other guys are shirtless


Maybe he's another nephew of Russell Hantz with "Hantz" tattoos to hide.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

getreal said:


> Good catch on the little dude.
> I'm guessing he is the College Student.
> 
> I wonder why the guy in front is wearing a green shirt while all the other guys are shirtless (except the comedian with the tank top)? Have they replaced Jeff Probst?


The dwarf is the phlebotomist. The college student is the gay Republican college student in the green shirt. Why would they replace Probst?


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I guess one of the requirements to be casted is NO body hair. WEAK!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

let the games begin!!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> The dwarf is the phlebotomist. The college student is the gay Republican college student in the green shirt. Why would they replace Probst?


I didn't really think they will ever replace Probst (the Hobst with the Mobst), but just because that gay guy stuck out in the group photo, and he's positioned front & center, it got me to wonder.

If Probst ever goes, I would think that will be the end of Survivor.

I hope little Leif goes far in the game, and that he gets to do some blood-letting at some point. :up:


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

"I guess one of the requirements to be casted is NO body hair. WEAK!"

LOL!


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I'm definitely watching


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

getreal said:


> I didn't really think they will ever replace Probst (the Hobst with the Mobst), but just because that gay guy stuck out in the group photo, and he's positioned front & center, it got me to wonder


If he wasn't going to be the host for the upcoming season, it would have been big news and you would very likely already know about it if you are a Survivor fan. I think recently it was announced that he signed a new contract for a few more seasons.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Lots of eye candy this season. 

LOL at the hairless comment. 

I'm filled with renewed hopefulness for this season!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

No Redemption Island, no returning players, the HII is revamped, one camp for 2 tribes. I like it!


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

kettledrum said:


> Ahh, thanks, my mistake! I guess 41 would be a bit old for an almost 35 yr Daunte Culpepper.


Really?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Boobs galore this season, including the 64-year plastic surgeon on the right! I guess you could call them droopy pecs but they look like man-boobs to me. The single picture of him from the front looks a little better but I think he might consider a little breast reduction surgery of his own!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

No RI is the main thing I love. And while returning players can be interesting to a point I'm glad they've at least temporarily stopped it. Both tribes together I'm not sure about but willing to give it a shot. Players will be forming both short term and long term alliances right from the start. I don't know about the "do it yourself challenges". Probt's comments are part of the fun of challenges. I guess if these don't totally replace the regular challenges it will be ok. I've never liked HII's in any form.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I'm definitely watching


You left out the brunette in the middle row in nearly the middle.. (blue/white top & purple bottom..)


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

When does this season start?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Survivor usually starts the week following the Super Bowl.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

When is the Superbowl? 

Okay, that was a joke...I live in Baltimore. I know when the Superbowl is....we are going to kick some ass if we get there (says the Pats fan trying to live in a purple city). And so, of course, the Pats are going to kick some ass if they get there....


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

betts4 said:


> When does this season start?


Wednesday February 15.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I have the last season recorded. Before I invest time in watching it, what's the common opinion? Was it any good? Better/worse than previous seasons?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I have the last season recorded. Before I invest time in watching it, what's the common opinion? Was it any good? Better/worse than previous seasons?


Yeah, worth watching. I dont' want to spoil anything by saying why I think it's worth a watch...


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Yeah, worth watching. I dont' want to spoil anything by saying why I think it's worth a watch...


I hope you mean something more than a hot chick or two? Unless they get together or something


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I actually stopped watching last season about 3/4ths of the way through. To me, it became pretty boring once it became evident how it was playing out.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Are we spoiling the season are not?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I have the last season recorded. Before I invest time in watching it, what's the common opinion? Was it any good? Better/worse than previous seasons?


The audiance here might be a little biased...

If you like Survivor, watch it.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

I liked last season. From the first episode where Coach and Ozzie join their tribes (Ozzie was loved, Coach was hated), to their management of the upheavals through the game, to the obvious but inevitable endgame episodes, I thought it was a good story.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Are we spoiling the season are not?


I hope not, so I'll stop reading at your post.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> I'm definitely watching





mattack said:


> You left out the brunette in the middle row in nearly the middle.. (blue/white top & purple bottom..)


My gosh - I hope against hope that you haven't just nailed the first three to be voted off! Seems like that's the way it always goes.

And I know this is a family-friendly forum, but from the looks of the bottom right picture it appears that it just may be a season where body hair is banned.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I think this season is sponsored by Epilady instead of Sprint, so it makes sense.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

betts4 said:


> YAY!!!! No more Redemption Island!!!





Steveknj said:


> Double Yay, no more old players brought back. I think on the surface I like the changes. We'll have to see how it plays out.


Triple Yay!! Redemption Island sucked, and bringing back the previous players was really skewing the way the seasons played out for the new players. Glad to see they've given up on that.


mattack said:


> You left out the brunette in the middle row in nearly the middle.. (blue/white top & purple bottom..)


Really? Of all the other hot women in that picture, she's the one you're pointing out as having been overlooked? To each his own, I guess.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

They'll all look better once they're dirty and covered in bug bites.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Really? Of all the other hot women in that picture, she's the one you're pointing out as having been overlooked? To each his own, I guess.


Yup, to each his own. While I admit I might change my mind seeing a bigger picture of her, based upon the first picture in the thread, I like her better than the woman with the red top highlighted in the "I'll be watching" post. The other selection was good though.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

mattack said:


> You left out the brunette in the middle row in nearly the middle.. (blue/white top & purple bottom..)


I know.  And unfortunately she's not wearing the same suit from the group pic.


----------

